# How long do you let soaps dry?



## Joni342 (Nov 18, 2010)

How long do you let your finished soaps dry before wrapping?  And do you always wrap in plastic wrap?


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I like to let my slices dry at least a couple hours. That's not always possible and they don't seem to mind being wrapped directly after unmolding....


----------



## Joni342 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks so much!  That will make it much easier to make soaps for Christmas.  I don't have to make them weeks ahead of time like I was thinking I would.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 20, 2010)

I wrap  ASAP, if I let them sit aroundthe glycerin  literally suck dust, lint, fuzz and such out of the air and binds it to the surface. 

They do have to be wrapped air tight in a non porous product, plastic wrap, cellophane, cello bag, ziplock, etc. No paper, tissue, wax paper, etc.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Joni342 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much!  That will make it much easier to make soaps for Christmas.  I don't have to make them weeks ahead of time like I was thinking I would.



You ARE talking about melt & pour glycerin soap, right?? :?:


----------



## Joni342 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes melt & pour.  My cousin told me she lets her M&P soaps sit for at least 3 weeks to "cure."  But from what I've read on this forum, they don't need to cure.  Maybe she was getting mixed up with CP soap?


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 24, 2010)

If you let your M&P soaps sit too long, there's a risk of them shrinking, not to mention all the dust etc. that will stick to them.
It's always best to wear gloves when wrapping them so as to not leave fingerprints on the soaps (not very attractive to get a soap with a big thumbprint on it...)  
If you use cling wrap (Saran Wrap and the like) you can always use a heat gun (carefully) to get rid of folds and wrinkles but the scent will eventually seep through the plastic. Cellophane will keep the scent in.
Depending if you're giving/using the soaps soon or if you're making them way ahead of time, you can chose the material that suits your needs best.
If you chose cellophane, you can always keep one sample in cling wrap so customers can get the scent.


----------



## srenee (Nov 29, 2010)

*Cellaphane*

Thanks for posting this.  I was also wondering as I made a few batches and had them sitting on my counter on a rack.  I need to wrap mine tonight.


----------

